# My pigeon didnt come home last night



## Vivianvilla (Oct 11, 2019)

_Hi everyone
As the mom of a 6 month old male pet pigeon, Phyllis (I thought he was a she when I rescued him, kept the name), I signed on to this forum for some support- I got home late last night to find out that Phyllis did not come home..he spends the day flying around outdoors with access to his coop(my closet) via the bedroom window I keep open for him while Im at work. He's never stayed out over night, I stayed up all night worrying.. he didn't come home this morning either.. can anyone tell me if he will ever come home? He's been getting friendly with my big toe, I realize he's probably reached sexual maturity, Id feel better knowing he met up with another rather than the possibility something happened to him..can anyone help with this? Thank you_


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You will never know. Just keep on putting out food for him, hopefully he will return. Let us know if he does.


----------



## Vivianvilla (Oct 11, 2019)

*update*

He came home! When I got home from work, all distraught and preparing myself to go out looking for him, Phyllis was there waiting for me in his basket by the door! What relief! Missing a few feathers around the neck (fight with another pigeon?) a little more subdued and quiet but other than that he's ok!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm so glad for you. I'm sure once he finds a mate out there, he will bring her home.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so glad your bird came home. A lone bird is an easy target for oredators. You may want to get him a female and not let him out. BTW i have a male who is Fiona Jr...so Phyllis doesnt seem like an odd name to me.


----------



## 8790 (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm so glad that Phyllis came home!!


----------

